# Mini comp 4 poll, please vote.



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok folks, time to vote. Thankyou to everyone for sharing some great photos here on DW. If I haven't selected your photograph, please don't take it to heart. This selection are my favourites and as has been proven in the past not everyone agrees with me. Please try again next time.:thumb:

The subject was WILDLIFE and the selection is as follows .........​
JUSTA​







DAVEMM​







GARY360​







BIGPICKLE​







NICKTB​







RMORGAN84​







RILLA​







JAMES RSCOS​







KEVGOLFGTI​







SWIFTSHINE​







Good luck:thumb:​


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Good luck to everyone, but JamesRSCOS gets my vote as the poor fella in his photo has an amazing expression on his face and you have done very well to capture it...Good luck :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep the votes coming:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Voting looks close:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Voting looks close:thumb:


yup, thanks for the votes people.

Although i'm amazed NickTB's photo hasn't had a single vote as yet. I had it pegged as the winner.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

ahh ****** forgot entering this!

voted :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Still close in the poll :thumb:


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Voted (Y)
voted for KevgolfGTI as i love that picture and its now my destop. woo


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Close Between BP and Rilla for me.

Rilla Just Edged it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just a wee reminder to cast your votes,:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Few days left guys, get your votes in for your favourite.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Last chance to vote folks. Ill close it at 10pm:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Voted!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

24 hours left to go, looks like a race to the end between me and kev.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

looks like a tie!

right then kev flop it out and let's decide who wins.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

God i was hoping someone else would have voted by now... I caused the tie last night with my vote! Sorry guys!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's a tie between *RMORGAN84* and *KEVGOLFGTI*. Congratulations guys, both worthy winners :thumb: In fact all the entries were really good, weldone all

I'd like to ask for some feedback at this point. Bearing in mind that the mini comp has not to be taken too seriously, would you like tougher or easier themes? TIA


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Whatever you come up with matey.


Something easier would give those that aren't out every day with a camera a chance as well.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

How about each winner then comes up with the new theme? "Moderated" by you spitfire?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

NickTB said:


> How about each winner then comes up with the new theme? "Moderated" by you spitfire?


It's a thought that crossed my mind in the past with other comps but I'd be concerned about duplication of themes. I would like to keep control of that aspect for now, but I'll keep it in mind. I just wondered what peoples thoughts were. ie Wether the theme was too hard or too easy. I'd prefer obviously if contestants were to use fresh pictures but I don't want them to stop posting pictures. Control of the theme helps me with this.


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks mybe my old camera wasnt that bad after all :thumb: that was close tho


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

spitfire said:


> It's a thought that crossed my mind in the past with other comps but I'd be concerned about duplication of themes. I would like to keep control of that aspect for now, but I'll keep it in mind. I just wondered what peoples thoughts were. ie Wether the theme was too hard or too easy. I'd prefer obviously if contestants were to use fresh pictures but I don't want them to stop posting pictures. Control of the theme helps me with this.


Fresh or old, does it matter? as long as the contestant took the image then the date is kinda irrelevant to me.

TBH, i don't really have time to be snapping away as my talent is still young and i cannot go straight to the settings i need to get what i'm after if you see what i mean. So, i usually take upwards of 10 to get what i am looking for in an image.

So a library is handy.

I realise i am unlikely at this point to be challenging for any honours but that isn't the point here is it really. We are having a light-hearted comp and sharing something we all enjoy. I think we may well miss out on some crackers if we have to come up with a new image for each mini-comp.

EDIT: Sorry, i completely forgot to congratulate Rhys and Kev. Well done lads.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Fresh or old, does it matter? as long as the contestant took the image then the date is kinda irrelevant to me.
> 
> TBH, i don't really have time to be snapping away as my talent is still young and i cannot go straight to the settings i need to get what i'm after if you see what i mean. So, i usually take upwards of 10 to get what i am looking for in an image.
> 
> ...


Fair point well made:thumb: However, and I make this point only for discussion purposes, most of the amateur photographers on here are fairly new to SLRs and like yourself may feel that they need motivation to get out there, but with a challenge of fulfilling a brief.
Take wildlife for instance, I'd imagine most folk have a picture of some sort that they could dig out their library, but it's not that difficult to get out there and shoot something fresh. My thinking is that if I can encourage folk to get out and about with their camera fulfilling a breif it will help them progress the standard of their photographs.

It's only a thought though and all ideas will be taken into consideration. Thanks for sharing your view.:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Fair point well made:thumb: However, and I make this point only for discussion purposes, most of the amateur photographers on here are fairly new to SLRs and like yourself may feel that they need motivation to get out there, but with a challenge of fulfilling a brief.
> Take wildlife for instance, I'd imagine most folk have a picture of some sort that they could dig out their library, but it's not that difficult to get out there and shoot something fresh. My thinking is that if I can encourage folk to get out and about with their camera fulfilling a breif it will help them progress the standard of their photographs.
> 
> It's only a thought though and all ideas will be taken into consideration. Thanks for sharing your view.:thumb:


No problem. I see your point too. I don't envy your position but will fall in with whatever is decided and do my best to keep entering.

PS.

could you make this comp's theme musical as i have images of my guitar ready and waiting :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks to all that voted for my effort, congrats to the winners.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Rilla said:


> thanks to all that voted for my effort, congrats to the winners.


WOW good point. Thanks to all who voted for me, and apologies for the late thanks!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> God i was hoping someone else would have voted by now... I caused the tie last night with my vote! Sorry guys!





spitfire said:


> It's a tie between *RMORGAN84* and *KEVGOLFGTI*. Congratulations guys, both worthy winners :thumb: In fact all the entries were really good, weldone all
> 
> I'd like to ask for some feedback at this point. Bearing in mind that the mini comp has not to be taken too seriously, would you like tougher or easier themes? TIA


Thanks dougie & well done kev. Thanks to everyone who voted for me, look forward to the next one!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Well done both.


----------

